# Swiss lady watch under 200$?



## bmsanja

Hi everyone!
I'm a newbie at the forum, and looking for a nice Swiss lady watch under 200$. I'm buying it for myself, I'm 24 .
My family has always had Swiss watches which my father buys abroad, and I am a proud owner of one Swiss Army Watch and one Andre Mouche watch which is totally cute http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o137/bucket_qaqa/BUCKET_PIRAT/GLORICHKA/ANNUSHKA/PIC06756.jpg

But my Swiss Army watch is a little old because I wear it all the time, and I want a new one.

I want it to be: something I can wear every day, Swiss brand, in silver, rounded and with nice feminine details .

Something like this http://cdn.dealsdirect.net/m/products/477/25477/5/product1_25477_600x600.jpg
or this http://queenofsavings.com/wp-conten...-Shaped-Ladies-Watch-Black-or-Silver-Dial.jpg
or even this http://images.britishwatchcompany.com/images/products/zoom/1340792222-47151300.jpg

I am not that familiar with materials or mechanisms, I just love watches.

Can someone recommend the best Swiss brand under 200$?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## DWebber18

Well your first option is to send your watch for service and they can polish the case and replace the crystal if it's scratched and your old watch will come back looking really good. For something new I'd look at Tissot, they make some pretty good quality stuff for ladies and are Swiss. Might take a look at Jomashop to get a good idea of pricing or go to an AD to try some on. Tissot PR50 Watches


----------



## Rascasrosa

Hello -

Jomashop has a few nice Tissot that could work for you. They do exceed your budget, however, I found coupon codes that can help:
$20 off $250 or more - jomawc20
$10 off $100 or more - jomawc10

Tissot Ladies Odaci T Quartz Mother of Pearl Dial Watch T020.309.11.111.00
Tissot T-Trend Glam Ladies Watch T043.210.11.117.00
Victorinox Swiss Army Victoria Eggshell Dial Stainless Steel Ladies Watch 241513

From Amazon, I found:
Tissot Women's TIST0332101101300 Dream White Dial Watch 
Tissot Women's T0492101103200 PR 100 Silver Arabic Numeral Dial Watch

Skagen is based in Denmark and the USA. Watches are produced out East though. Not all of their watches use Swiss movement, but watches below do. There is a Danish design influence, so they have a modern elegance about them. A good value for the price and you might be able to get a couple of them given your budget:

Skagen Mother of Pearl Stainless Steel Mesh Ladies Watch 891SSS
Skagen Swiss Links and Ladies Swiss Watch MOP 582SMXMD
Skagen Women's 584SSXD Swiss Steel Bracelet Watch
Skagen Black Label Architect
Skagen Women's 580SSXD1 Denmark Mother-Of-Pearl Dial Watch


----------



## bmsanja

These suggestions are great, thank you !
These Skagen watches look really great, so sophisticated! If I decide to buy one, I'll have to shop online, I dont think they can be bought in my country (I'm from Montenegro). 

Otherwise, I can always find a good Tissot watch !


----------



## Alexypy

i bought a Swiss watch at 280usd for my 26th birthday but lost when traveling, i love that Swiss watch very much, it is an Army watch. now I replaced a cheaper and not famous brand watch now as i am not sure whether oneday i will make my watch missing again, that's $


----------



## 8675309

I see I'm late to the discussion, but this is rounded, Swiss, and under $200. It may fail on the feminine details.

Charlotte - Deco - Bracelet - R20-DEC-SWS - Quartz - Quartz - Swiss Made


----------



## bmsanja

It's also very nice !

I stopped searching for a watch, because my boyfriend bought me one as a gift. It was quite a surprise . Guess Silver Prism Crystalized Ladies Watch G12557L
http://guess-silver-prism-crystalized-ladies.blogspot.com/

It's Guess, a bit larger than I wanted, but gorgeous. What do watch experts think of it ?

But I'm not giving up on finding a perfect Swiss watch, but I will wait a bit for that shopping .


----------

